# en la vida



## IlPetaloCremisi

Hola de nuevo!

- has vivido alguna vez en el extranjero?
- *en la vida* he salido del pais.

Mi verrebbe paradossalmente da dire che significa *mai *... sto prendendo un granchio?


----------



## Cecilio

Sì, in questo sontesto "enb la vida" significa "nunca". Io direi che la frase completa sarebbe: "nunca en la vida".


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Però esiste anche senza il nunca vero?

Edit. Ma non sarebbe più corretto dire >> _nunca en la vida he salido del pais_ oppure _En la vida no he salido del pais_ ?


----------



## Neuromante

"Nunca en la vida he salido del país". Tiene un matiz de queja o de reproche más marcado que sin el "nunca". Es una redundancia.

"En la vida no he salido del pais" Se puede usar, por ejemplo, contra alguien que te acuse de pueblerino e implica que se está abituado a viajar. Sería una forma irónica o despectiva, según el tono de voz. A mi siempre me suena agresiva


----------



## Cecilio

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Però esiste anche senza il nunca vero?
> 
> Edit. Ma non sarebbe più corretto dire >> _nunca en la vida he salido del pais_ oppure _En la vida no he salido del pais_ ?



Sì, esiste senza il "nunca". Delle tue frasi la prima è corretta ma la seconda non. Si direbbe: "En la vida he salido del país". Anche: "En mi vida he visto una cosa igual".

Questi usi di "en la vida" sono colloquiali, si usano nel linguaggio parlato. Sono espressioni esclamative.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Grazie ad entrambi! Curiosa questa cosa però...in italiano non avrebbe senso!


----------



## Cecilio

Neuromante said:


> "Nunca en la vida he salido del país". Tiene un matiz de queja o de reproche más marcado que sin el "nunca". Es una redundancia.
> 
> "En la vida no he salido del pais" Se puede usar, por ejemplo, contra alguien que te acuse de pueblerino e implica que se está abituado a viajar. Sería una forma irónica o despectiva, según el tono de voz. A mi siempre me suena agresiva



A mí esta frase me suena bastante mal en castellano, yo nunca he oído una frase así, con el "no".


----------



## Neuromante

La verdad es que solo lo he oído como imprecación. Y la segunda mitad como "remedo" de lo que la otra persona ha dicho. Por eso decía que me suena agresiva.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Entonces es mejor si no la uso...=)


----------



## Neuromante

No, no la uses.
A no ser que quieras que se hagan una muy mala idea de tu caracter. (Una mala y falsa imagen)


----------



## Cecilio

No sé qué pueden tener de agresivas estas frases. Yo diría que son simplemente coloquiales, expresivas. Que sean agresivas o no depende de cómo se digan y en qué contexto, como puede pasar en realidad con cualquier frase.


----------



## Neuromante

No me has entendido. Solo ésta me suena agresiva a priori:

"En la vida no he salido del pais"

Y es porque, para mi, se está negando con un exabrupto algo que otra persona ha dicho antes. Yo la he oído unas cuantas veces, no muchas, y siempre a personas que estaban empezando a indignarse justo en ese momento.


----------



## Cecilio

Neuromante said:


> No me has entendido. Solo ésta me suena agresiva a priori:
> 
> "En la vida no he salido del pais"
> 
> Y es porque, para mi, se está negando con un exabrupto algo que otra persona ha dicho antes. Yo la he oído unas cuantas veces, no muchas, y siempre a personas que estaban empezando a indignarse justo en ese momento.



Sigo sin entenderte, no sigo la lógica de tu explicación ni me suena una frase como esa (con el verbo negado). Igual es un tipo de frase que se dice en las Canarias, no lo sé.


----------



## replicante

En la vida he salido del país.
En la vida = nunca.
No se dice nunca no he salido del país.
Saludos!


----------

